#  Alternativmedizin >   Organsprache >

## Lilly

Hallo ihr Lieben 
Was mir im Laufe der Jahre eine große Hilfe war, ist die Organsprache, bzw. die Zwiesprache mit erkrankten Organen.
Wir alle kennen Sprichwörter, die sich auf bestimmte Organe beziehen. Sie haben sich im Laufe von Jahrhunderten entwickelt und sind von Generation zu Generation weitergegeben worden.
Leider sagen wir sie heute nur so dahin, ohne die dahinterstehende Weisheit zu erkennen. 
Da ich früher oft mit Gastritis zu tun hatte, habe ich mich mit irgendwann mal damit befasst, da alle Therapien nur die Symptome beseitigten, aber mehr nicht.
Heute ist das ein gutes Hilfsmittel für mich, wenn es auch nicht leicht war, die Kommunikation mit den erkrankten Organen zu lernen.
Es ist erstaunlich, was sie einem zu "erzählen" haben. 
Habt ihr damit auch irgendwie Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Hier sind einige Zitate, die bestimmt jeder kennt.: *AUGEN:* Wir sind kurzsichtig oder weitsichtig (im übertragenen Sinne), wir sind blind vor Wut, wir haben Weitblick, Überblick oder Durchblick, wir sehen den Tatsachen ins Auge, wir sehen weg, wir schließen die Augen vor Dingen, die wir nicht sehen wollen, wir richten den Blick auf bestimmte Aspekte, wir schauen nach vorn oder schauen zurück; 
BLASE: Mir schlägt der Ärger auf die Blase; 
FÜSSE: Wir stehen mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden, wir leben auf großem Fuß, wir kommen nicht voran, wir treten auf dem Fleck, wir stoßen uns die Zehen an etwas, man tritt uns auf die Zehen, wenn wir nicht vorsichtig sind, wir treten jemandem zu nahe;
Glieder: Der Schreck fährt mir in die Glieder, die Glieder sind starr vor Schreck, uns zittern alle Glieder; 
GELENKE:Jemand ist unbeugsam, festgefahren, unflexibel; 
HALS: Wir sind hartnäckig, halsstarrig, stolz oder unbeugsam, wir wollen nicht alles schlucken, wir ersticken an unseren Tränen, einem Problem oder einem Wort, wir schlucken unseren Ärger hinunter, wir halten den Hals für jemanden hin, wir strecken den Hals zu weit hinaus; 
HAUT: Das Problem geht tief unter die Haut, ich könnte vor Ärger aus der Haut fahren, ich möchte etwas nicht berühren und möchte nicht innerlich berührt werden, manch einer ist dickfellig, uns juckt das Fell; 
HERZ: Wir haben ein gebrochenes Herz, unser Herz zerspringt vor Glück, das Herz tut uns weh, ich bekomme es nicht übers Herz, jemandem die Wahrheit zu sagen;das geht einem zu Herzen; 
KOPF: Manche wollen mit dem Kopf durch die Wand, manche Leute sind dickköpfig, kopflos, oder zerbrechen sich den Kopf, mancher lebt nur aus dem Kopf, andere wollen um jeden Preis ihren Willen durchsetzen; 
LERBER: Mir ist eine Laus über die Leber gelaufen, mir läuft die Galle über, mit kommt die Galle hoch, ich werde grün vor Ärger oder Neid;   
LUNGE: Das nimmt mir den Atem, das schnürt mir die Luft ab, ich bin so traurig, dass ich nicht mehr atmen kann, die Belastung nimmt mir den Atem;  
MAGEN: Mir dreht sich der Magen um, mir liegt etwas schwer im Magen, ich kann etwas nicht verdauen, ich kann etwas nicht schlucken, das schlägt mir auf den Magen; 
NASE: Wir können jemanden nicht riechen, wir haben die Nase voll, wir riechen von weitem schon Faules, 'mir stinkt etwas'; 
OHREN: Wir schenken anderen Gehör, wie wollen von allem nichts hören, wir haben ein offnes Ohr, wir sind taub auf einem Ohr, wenn wir nichts davon wissen wollen; 
NIEREN: Mir geht etwas an die Nieren, der Ärger schlägt mir auf die Nieren oder die Blase; 
RÜCKEN: Wir sind unter einer (seelischen oder körperlichen) Last gebeugt, wir buckeln vor jemandem, das Leid hat jemandem das Rückgrat gebrochen, wir sind gramgebeugt, wir stehen aufrecht, wir sind aufrichtig, wir stehen für etwas gerade, wir zeigen Rückgrat; 
SCHULTERN: Wir haben viel auf unseren Schultern zu tragen, wir haben uns zuviel aufgebürdet, wir tragen unser Kreuz, etwas ist nicht mehr tragfähig, nicht mehr ertragbar; 
ZÄHNE: Wir beißen uns an manchen Problemen die Zähne aus, wir verbeißen uns in eine Sache, wir beißen uns fest, wir sind verbissen, wir sind zahnlos; 
BELEIDIGUNG: Es ist tatsächlich eine Be-Leidigung, weil sie uns Leid zufügt und uns durch unsere damit verbundenen Gedanken und Gefühle krank macht;  
KRÄNKUNG: Eine Kränkung macht uns tatsächlich krank, also wird hier der seelische Einfluss auf unsere Gesundheit sehr deutlich gemacht; 
(frei nach "So spricht die Seele durch die Füße",
 Ingeborg Steiner, Peter-Erd-Verlag)

----------


## i - Punkt

Krankheit als Weg ( von Th. Detlefsen und R.Dahlke) weist auch auf diese Art und Weise auf die "Dreieinigkeit" (Körper- Seele- Geist) hin! 
Ich fand es sehr interessant und habe schon Bestätigungen dieser Theorien erhalten!

----------


## selfheal

Hallo,
ich bin begeistert, auf diese Art und Weise Krankheitsursachensforschung zu betreiben. Ich habe die Bücher alle gelesen: Dahlke, Tepperwein, L. Hay... Ich arbeite damit sehr erfolgreich... :-)
*freu mich hier davon zulesen*

----------


## Lilly

Hallo selfheal
Dahlke und L.Hay begleiten mich auch schon seit über zwanzig Jahren....ich bin auch eine begeisterte Anhängerin von Affirmationen, da ich es aus eigener Erfahrung mehrfach erleben durfte, wie hilfreich und heilsam sie sind...

----------

